# Error building enlightenment



## geek_nomad (May 5, 2010)

Hey.. i get the following error when building enlightenment using ports.


```
e_mod_main.c: In function 'e_modapi_init':
e_mod_main.c:62: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
e_mod_main.c:65: error: 'cb_langs' undeclared (first use in this function)
e_mod_main.c:65: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
e_mod_main.c:65: error: for each function it appears in.)
gmake[4]: *** [e_mod_main.lo] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-wm/enlightenment/work/enlightenment-0.16.999.042/src/modules/msgbus_lang'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-wm/enlightenment/work/enlightenment-0.16.999.042/src/modules'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-wm/enlightenment/work/enlightenment-0.16.999.042/src'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-wm/enlightenment/work/enlightenment-0.16.999.042'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/enlightenment.
```

Can anyone help me?


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2010)

Do you have any CFLAGS or similar in /etc/make.conf?
Perhaps installed GCC45?

Remove those options, do a make clean and try again.


----------



## geek_nomad (May 5, 2010)

```
# added by use.perl 2010-05-01 19:59:04
PERL_VERSION=5.8.9
```

my make.conf


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 5, 2010)

if you try with pkg_add -r ?


----------



## Anonymous (May 5, 2010)

I followed that link which worked very well (non the less i needed a bit of help).
http://www.bendug.org/howto:build_e17_from_source_on_freebsd_8

The pkg_add -r version is a bit outdated, but it might be i did it wrong.


----------



## sossego (May 6, 2010)

I had recently built enlightenment on a PowerPC system. I'm going to say that setting specific processor flags in /etc/make.conf does make a difference.
At other points, you have to enter the work subdirectory and do some editing, a little more configuring, and maybe even some make statements in other directories.
If I don't see a package available or there isn't a more recent one in ports/packages my choice is to build from the project source page itself.

You can use GCC documentation or some other to see what flags. Myself, it was GCC plus Gentoo wiki plus the mailing lists.


----------

